# Aftermarket Parking sensors



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Has anybody installed an after market set up.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Found a guy in Bristol Pa does nice work. He did my friends SSR. Looks factory. I might DIY. I just need to buy a Mini first. Still working on it.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Don't see any need for parking sensors on the hatch or Clubman. Visibility is good and the back of the car is just inches from the rear window. 

Not sure about the 'vert. Haven't driven one.


We had PDC on the X3 were it was useful but not essential.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Vert owners say they would not mind having them. They were a must have at first....but not so much now. However, I need a Mini first. Maybe tomorrow. It's show time.


----------

